# New construction door in pole barn with ribbed aluminum siding



## thegogetter222 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi guys,
The pole barn that came with our house, doesn't have a man door.  The siding on the pole barn is ribbed aluminum with 1/2" vertical ribs.  I purchased a 32x80 prehung door, have an exposed cavity of 36x90 on this inside, and am ready to frame and cut the siding.  

My question is how do I properly seal this against the ribbed siding?  My first thought (and what I'm leaning toward), is to remove the brick mold entirely and frame tight to the siding with the aluminum siding acting as the waterproofing layer.  Then caulking/foaming whatever gap may be present between the siding and the frame.

Thoughts on this approach?


----------



## nealtw (Jun 17, 2013)

I think you would cut for the brick molding to go against the framing. Slide a "J" trim in each side and a flashing at the top.


----------



## thegogetter222 (Jun 17, 2013)

perfect, thanks Neal as always. Exactly what I was thinking.  I have a ton of J channel left over from a vinly siding job that can adhear to the edges of the aluminum siding.  then a simple flashing for the top would cover a 1/2" or so of the top brickmold.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 17, 2013)

See how they turned up the edge of the flashing to the wind can't blow rain sideway in to the siding.


----------



## WindowsonWashington (Jun 17, 2013)

+1 to neal's recommendation.

That would be a perfect application.


----------



## thegogetter222 (Jun 17, 2013)

hmmm... interesting. thanks for the pic!


----------



## nealtw (Jun 17, 2013)

this is a better pic of the fold they make so it dosn't leak


----------



## thegogetter222 (Jun 18, 2013)

thats better!  My buddy has a break that can make this for me.  I'll show him this for sure.  I'm noticing that this is on the bottom of the window... do you think I need one for the bottom of my door?  I've never done this before : )  Thanks again Neal


----------



## nealtw (Jun 18, 2013)

Not usually in an unheated building that I've seen but others may think so?


----------

